
DNA sequencing in a holey new way - yannis
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/science/nature/8291185.stm
======
angusdavis
I'm an investor in a company called NABsys that's doing this type of
electronic sequencing with nanopores today; it's definitely a cool space with
profound implications for genetic sequencing. If anyone's interested, let me
know and I'd be happy to intro you to the NABsys team: <http://nabsys.com/>

~~~
yannis
Thanks. Actually this technology is revolutionary, I have been following it
for sometime. I think you got a very good investment, but some patience will
be needed as well. The team at nabsys looks impressive.

